
Met Police chief: Social media leads children to violence - lifeisstillgood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-43603080
======
lifeisstillgood
"There's definitely something about the impact of social media in terms of
people being able to go from slightly angry with each other to 'fight' very
quickly," she said.

My first reaction was "another video games are bad" but ... i think "it's
different this time" is fair to apply - it's a restrictive population, the
social media aspect is just a new means of starting / escalating existing
arguments.

interesting - social media used for all aspects of social interaction!

